# 51798 - urine capacity measure



## rich203 (Sep 18, 2013)

Please help - Patient is in office for Post OP visit - The Dr. does  UA and  Urine Capacity Measure. Since this is a Post op visit I should code this as just 51798 and 81002 or should 99024 be coded also ? Thank you


----------

